# Brewmate Problem



## wombil (5/8/13)

Hey Guys,
Brewmate is playing up on me.When I open it the volume,boil times etc are already entered in the top section.
I can enter the grain type but not the weight.I cannot enter any thing in the weight box.
I have uninstalled and reinstalled it but no difference.
I am using vista home basic.Brewmate works perfectly on another machine using XP Home.
Anybody else have this difficulty or know how to fix it?
Thanks for any help with this.


----------



## Diesel80 (5/8/13)

Click on the switch grain mode button.
You are in % mode.
Cheers,
D80


----------



## woodwormm (5/8/13)

by the colour indicator in that glass I'd say your aiming for water, no need for grain h34r:


----------



## BeerNess (5/8/13)

D80 got it spot on, just toggle the button right of your grain bill to swap between %'s and weights.

I like using the %'s when i'm taking someone else's recipe, instead of converting in the program and potentially getting strange results (I don't have much faith in programs doing conversions... Beersmith for example is terrible at it)

If the boil numbers and volumes aren't what you like as your standard template then you can alter them to suit in the settings menu.


----------



## wombil (6/8/13)

Thanks D80,All well now.Thanks for all replies also


----------

